# Any JL w6 v1 experts?



## harrysetiawanh

Hi guys...

I have a JL audio w6 that came from a friend. It looked great, no repair sign, sounding low clean and great, but something surprised me when i google JL w6.

Mine had a rubber surround  

Is there any JL W6V1 with rubber surround that came from the JL factory? Even the W6AE that produced 2003 came with foam surround as i seen in google.

I Just curious it's real JL w6 or something fake that came from my country 

FYI the number on the barcode : 06 E PQ 3 2 8 99
Is the "99" were the production year?

Thanks guys


----------



## 1996blackmax

Looks like at some point they replaced the original surround with a rubber one. No worries about it rotting out now .


----------



## hurrication

It's been reconed, that's not the original cone either.


----------



## harrysetiawanh

1996blackmax said:


> Looks like at some point they replaced the original surround with a rubber one. No worries about it rotting out now .


Yeah great if JL replaced the foam into rubber for W6V1 
But the question is. Is that true? I'm still curious about that :worried: :worried:



hurrication said:


> It's been reconed, that's not the original cone either.


Woww 
That shocked me if the cone were replaced too 

Here's more picture that might helped


----------



## mmiller

The W6V2 and W7 have foam surrounds, so no they didn't.


----------



## harrysetiawanh

After checkin the sub for a night, Finally, its a *repaired* surround 
Found trashes of the foam that slipped on the back of the new surround 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any one experience making the box for this sub?
I had 20 liters (without driver) sealed box, when i put in there i just end with 39 Hz, lower than that no bass sound that i could heard.

Any suggestion?

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## 63flip

JL Audio has never used butyl rubber surrounds on there subwoofers. Even the current line all use foam. It's definetly had the surround replaced but the cone looks original to me. It's just a lot beefier surround than the OEM foam that sub would have had new. 
The others are correct in saying it won't dry rot like foam. That rubber will last a really long time. Looks like who ever did the work was good at it. I definetly wouldn't be worried. Very nice!


----------



## fish

harrysetiawanh
Any one experience making the box for this sub?
I had 20 liters (without driver) sealed box said:


> I was gonna link JL's discontinued specs, but it looks like it's not on their site anymore.  Maybe contact JL & see if they can give you some info.


----------



## Chief Wiggum

Attached specs


----------



## 63flip

fish said:


> I was gonna link JL's discontinued specs, but it looks like it's not on their site anymore.  Maybe contact JL & see if they can give you some info.


All of the discontinued subwoofer manuals are still on their website. I own a bunch of old school JL subs and reference it quite often. Just Google "JL Audio manuals" and the first thing that pops up is the link to JL's website and all "discontinued subwoofer/driver" manuals.


----------



## mmiller

Being the subwoofer has been modified from its original design, it's not going to spec the same.. Most of the older 12" JL Subs worked best in 1-1.25 CF sealed enclosures from what I remember. I have no recollection of vented specs..


----------



## harrysetiawanh

63flip said:


> JL Audio has never used butyl rubber surrounds on there subwoofers. Even the current line all use foam. It's definetly had the surround replaced but the cone looks original to me. It's just a lot beefier surround than the OEM foam that sub would have had new.
> The others are correct in saying it won't dry rot like foam. That rubber will last a really long time. Looks like who ever did the work was good at it. I definetly wouldn't be worried. Very nice!





mmiller said:


> Being the subwoofer has been modified from its original design, it's not going to spec the same.. Most of the older 12" JL Subs worked best in 1-1.25 CF sealed enclosures from what I remember. I have no recollection of vented specs..


Thanks guys 
It was neatly repaired, i cant believe it's repaired 

You are right miller, might be the sub Fs isn't 23Hz anymore


----------



## 63flip

harrysetiawanh said:


> Thanks guys
> It was neatly repaired, i cant believe it's repaired



Really that's not surprising. I love my old JL subs but those foam surrounds just don't stand the test of time. I personally own pairs of 8w3's, 10w0's, 18w6's, and 12w6ae's. The only pair that hasn't had the surround replaced is the 12w6ae's. It very common with older JL's and Rockfords as well.


----------



## harrysetiawanh

63flip said:


> Really that's not surprising. I love my old JL subs but those foam surrounds just don't stand the test of time. I personally own pairs of 8w3's, 10w0's, 18w6's, and 12w6ae's. The only pair that hasn't had the surround replaced is the 12w6ae's. It very common with older JL's and Rockfords as well.


Aww, I really newbie in JL things, in my country JL are way too overprice. Even the old one still not as cheap as the other brand 


Hey have what enclosure did you use for pair of 10? Vent or sealed?


----------



## mmiller

I would try a 1.25 cf sealed box, with lots of internal bracing lined with about 2" of Roxul insulation lining all the interior walls. With the Woofer displacement and the bracing should get you close to 1.0 cf. I'm pretty confident you'll be happy with the results... 

Without measuring the driver I'm kinda just shooting from the hip, but that should get you pretty darn close to optimal enclosure size. It's pretty hard to screw up a sealed box, if we were talking vented, well we'd be throwing a dart at the wall without knowing the Drivers measurements.. 

Nonetheless I'm sure it'll sound great and you'll be happy with the results... JL makes great stuff a it comes up on the classifieds all the time, so you don't need to buy new, nothing wrong with buying second hand as long as it's from a reputable buyer, which 99.9% of the people that hang around on this forum are! 

Let us know how things turn out!


----------



## nkferg

Specs for 10W6 v1 are sealed 0.625 ft3/17.7 liter and ported 1 ft3/28.3 liter.


----------



## bearwithmebuddy

I had those subs in a jl dual reflex banbpass box - rectanglular port sub it had a single plexiglass panel. I had a pair of those for most of my 20's. 
I've tried to rebuild it in my 30's -i found jl specs/drawings blah blah I could never rebuild factory tuned. 
The sealed box was great sound. The dr-bp enclose was unbelievable lows. 
I'd find one of those old school 10w6 dual reflex boxes....- crisp and clean in the mid 20Hzs.


----------



## elerny

bearwithmebuddy said:


> I had those subs in a jl dual reflex banbpass box - rectanglular port sub it had a single plexiglass panel. I had a pair of those for most of my 20's.
> I've tried to rebuild it in my 30's -i found jl specs/drawings blah blah I could never rebuild factory tuned.
> The sealed box was great sound. The dr-bp enclose was unbelievable lows.
> I'd find one of those old school 10w6 dual reflex boxes....- crisp and clean in the mid 20Hzs.


👁👄👁


----------

